# NY Times and IBS in Children



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIworth reading and 3 pages longHow Doctors Help Children Tame the Beast in the Belly http://www.nytimes.com/2004/10/05/health/0...tner=ALTAVISTA1


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Good article, thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, Long time, I hope your son is doing well.







And of course you too.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

He's doing very well. Still running cross-country and track, just got his driver's license. More importantly, I think he's starting to recognize the beginning of his stressors and working at catching it early. Thanks for asking.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

That is great Jackie. Although I am sure scary on the dirvers license.







I am glad he also won't suffer like some of us did for years long ago, before finding somethings that help him.







I am pleased to hear this for both you and him.


----------

